# [RoM] buffed.de aktualisierung



## StyleH4ck (9. April 2009)

Warum wird mein Charakter seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr aktualisiert? hat es was mit dem neuen Patch von R.o.M. zu tun? MfG


----------



## eaglestar (9. April 2009)

Denke nicht, dass es etwas mit dem Patch zu tun hat.
Die Art wie die Charakterdaten ausgelesen und übertragen werden, sollte sich ja nicht geändert haben.

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es momentan Probleme mit der Datenbank (siehe Wartower.de DB-Ausfall).
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die RoM-Charaktererfassung noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten hat.



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antjest1706 (9. April 2009)

also ich bin inzwischen ziemlich sauer.. nun bin ich hier schon 3 Tage angemeldet hab mir dieses blasc installiert weil man das ja haben muss um seinen RoM-Char zu zeigen und was ist es geht einfach nicht.. weder per neuinstallation, noch sonst wie was soll der mist.. wenn es dann doch nicht geht ... der knüller von support gibts natürlich keine antwort wenn man die anschreibt


----------



## ÐaÐelia (9. April 2009)

Ruhig Brauner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie oben geschrieben scheint die Datenbank momentan ein Problem zu haben. Abwarten und weiter Runes of Magic spielen. Irgenwann taucht auch dein Charackter dort auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (9. April 2009)

Genau RoM kann man auch ohne BLASC spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also...Kommt Zeit, kommt Upload.
Jetzt erstmal Ostern feiern und dann sehen wir weiter.

CU @ Muinin



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (10. April 2009)

Es gibt im Moment leider ein kleines Problem mit dem verarbeiten der Chars, aber keine Sorge, die Daten sind nicht verloren. Alles was Ihr an den Server schickt bleibt auch erhalten, ein wenig Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kíba (10. April 2009)

Ich war ja schon froh, als meine Daten überhaupt übertragen und angezeigt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass mein Chara aktualisiert wird :-P


----------



## Ihezu (10. April 2009)

Habe das Tool nun seit sagen wir mal 7 Tagen und mein Charakter taucht nicht auf in der Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie Sinnfrei das Tool...

Und ja ich habe es aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (11. April 2009)

*@Ihezu:*
Ich zitiere B3N:





B3N schrieb:


> Es gibt im Moment leider ein kleines Problem mit dem verarbeiten der Chars, aber keine Sorge, die Daten sind nicht verloren. Alles was Ihr an den Server schickt bleibt auch erhalten, ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Zitat ist von gestern und da nun Ostern vor der Tür steht....dauert wohl noch ein wenig.

Hab Geduld. :-)


----------



## antjest1706 (21. April 2009)

tja nun sind meine RoM-Chars in der Datenbank(zwar nicht alle aber egal) aber wenn ich auf mybuffed geh und dort dann links auf Charakter klick dann steh da nach wie vor das noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt wurde.. smile also wirklich überzeugt bin ich von buffed nicht einzig die datenbak ist okay... überhaupt ist buffed (Zeitschrift wie auch HP) ziemlich Wow lastig was ich etwas schade finde, da RoM WoW früher oder später eh den Rang ablaufen wird, da es kostenfrei ist und von der Qualität ähnlich wenn nicht besser ist.


----------



## Suprimos (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier. Habe Blasc wie beschrieben installiert. Hat auch alles gut geklappt. Spielzeit wird mir auch angezeigt. Aber im Menü von Blasc beim ROM Plugin wird mir kein Charakter angezeigt ?
Hat das damit zu tun das ich gerade meine 2. Klasse levele ??

Mfg

ich sehe auch immer rom daten erfolgreich übertragen wenn ich das spiel beende...aber ich sehe trotzdem keinen charakter

EDIT:

habe mich eben mal in der Datenbank gesucht...und gefunden !


----------



## BleedMage (24. April 2009)

Mir gehts genau so. Daten werden übertragen aber mein Char wird nicht angezeigt.

Gibts dazu mal eine Antwort eines Admins?


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2009)

BleedMage schrieb:


> Mir gehts genau so. Daten werden übertragen aber mein Char wird nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Gibts dazu mal eine Antwort eines Admins?



In deinem Profil ist ein Charakter - d.h. deine Angabe ist nicht sehr detailreich um das nachvollziehen zu können, welcher Char auf welchen Server dir fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Kristallkugeln sind kaputt. :-\


----------



## Ilharn (28. April 2009)

Also bei mir werden im Blasc-Programm schon nicht die Chars angezeigt... Ist das richtig so?

Daten übertragt er jedesmal nach dem Beenden, die Spielzeit steht mehr oder weniger aktuell in meinem Profil, nur halt ohne Chars.

Spiele RoM auf Riocht, meine Chars sind: Callum, Ashmedai und Andarii


----------



## BleedMage (1. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> In deinem Profil ist ein Charakter - d.h. deine Angabe ist nicht sehr detailreich um das nachvollziehen zu können, welcher Char auf welchen Server dir fehlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist mein Char:

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/4769

Server: Riocht
Name: Bleedmage

Der Char ist auch nicht aktuell, er ist Mittlerweile Mage/Priest 36/30 !

Ich habe noch 2 andere Chars die werden garnicht angezeigt (twofastforyou  + Drachentöter) und wenn ich auf "Meine mybuffed Seite" klicke und den Reiter "Charaktere" anklicke bekomme ich die Melduung 

"*Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.*
Du benötigst BLASC um deinem Profil einen Charakter zuzuordnen. Für nähere Informationen besuche das BLASC-2-FAQ."

In dem BLASC Programm auf meinem Rechner wird Bleedmage angezeigt, die Loginüberprüfung funkioniert auch. Liegt das daran, dass das Spiel auf 1835 gepatched ist während eure Datenbank noch bei 1834 ist oder liegt das am Programm generell?


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2009)

BleedMage schrieb:


> "*Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.*
> Du benötigst BLASC um deinem Profil einen Charakter zuzuordnen. Für nähere Informationen besuche das BLASC-2-FAQ."
> 
> In dem BLASC Programm auf meinem Rechner wird Bleedmage angezeigt, die Loginüberprüfung funkioniert auch. Liegt das daran, dass das Spiel auf 1835 gepatched ist während eure Datenbank noch bei 1834 ist oder liegt das am Programm generell?



Der Char ist deinem Profil zugeordnet - siehe rechte Spalte. 
In dem Charaktere-Reiter gibts momentan nur WoW-Chars zu sehen.


----------



## Eraboy (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch so ein Problem. BLASC hab ich schon seit 3 Tagen neu installiert und seitdem schon mehr als 8 Stunden RoM gespielt. Die Chars werden in BLASC unter dem Plugin angezeigt. Aber nicht auf meinem mybuffed Profil.

MfG


----------



## BleedMage (2. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Char ist deinem Profil zugeordnet - siehe rechte Spalte.
> In dem Charaktere-Reiter gibts momentan nur WoW-Chars zu sehen.



Ah ok,das erklärt einiges. Danke.

Und woran liegt es, dass der Char nicht mehr geupdated wird seit dem letzten Patch? An eurer Datenbank die noch nicht aktualisiert wurde oder an meinem PC? ^^


----------

